# 55 gallon Central American cichlid community stocking ideas



## njb235 (May 7, 2021)

Hi guys I'm upgrading my tank to a 4ft 55gallon and really want a community of Central American cichlids, I'm thinking along the lines of rainbows, firemouths, a cryptoheros species but I'm really looking for some suggestions on what I can do with the tank in terms of what types of cichlids I could have together and how many. Thank you!


----------



## njb235 (May 7, 2021)

Was also wondering if anyone had experience with Honduran red points and knows if it would be compatible with other cichlids in a 55 gallon as a single?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

If collecting wild HRPs from Honduras, spawning them out successfully and selling them counts? Well, yes.  
-
So yes, a single HRP will do just fine in a 55 gallon tank with a community of other fish kept with it. The tricky part will be to manage aggression in your Cichlids, in what is basically a pretty small aquarium. To place the absolute most C/A Cichlids in a tank that size, you are almost certainly going to have to go with an all-male arrangement to keep territorial and spawning aggression from ultimately tearing your aquarium occupants to pieces.
And even then, size is definitely a limiting factor along with the (expected) personality of the Cichlids placed together in this community. For example, I personally wouldn't stock a Hericthys cyanoguttatus (Texas Cichlid) with ANYTHING in a tank that small. In the wild, and certainly within the confines of an aquarium... that pugnacious Cichlid just doesn't tolerate the presence of even members of its own species. At all!


----------



## njb235 (May 7, 2021)

Thank you for your advice I will definitely get an all male tank, what CA cichlids do you think would work best in a community? Im currently thinking of going for a rainbow cichlid, Honduran red point, ellioti, and a cryptoheros sajica. Would a combo of these fish as males work?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Your stock list looks pretty good.... My only misgiving with this, is with the Rainbow. That one is pretty mild-mannered for this bunch....
If you're looking for another species, I suggest going with either the Neet Cichlid, _Neetroplus nematopus _, or the larger growing Blue Sifter, _Astatheros robertsoni_. 
Those are both a little more difficult to find. So, if they prove impossible to source, stocking with a couple males of the Thoricthys species should work out okay.
-
So, despite the all-male stocking scheme, this will still be a pretty rough & tumble kind of aquarium! Stock with all fish at a very small size and at the same time, if possible. Provide a LOT of structure, that extends all the way to the surface of the tank. Plus, set up plenty of caves and secure hiding places for these fellows to lurk in and establish small territories. Keep a close eye on things as they all grow to adult size. And lastly, be ready to intervene and pull out beaten fish if any lose out to more dominant aggressive tank mates in this aquarium. Because yes, there WILL be scraps for dominance. 
But, as long as things don't get too carried away in there, they'll probably establish the 'pecking order' and figure things out for themselves before anyone gets too beat up. :?


----------



## njb235 (May 7, 2021)

Thank you so much for the advice it's much appreciated! Unfortunately the rainbow is the only one I have to start with but he's around 3 inches so I was hoping if I get the rest at around 1.5-2 inches he should be okay but I'll keep an eye on him. About the Robertsoni it's a fish I would love to have! But I was told by someone else it would get too big for my tank at 55gallons and 4ft? I would love to hear that it would fit though do you think it would be a good fit? Thanks


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmmmm.... don't get the Blue Sifter. Esp. if you are going to keep the Rainbow anyway. That would be too much fish stocked in that little tank!


----------



## njb235 (May 7, 2021)

Okay I figured it would be too big I'll steer clear of the robertsoni, how does this list sound
1 rainbow cichlid
1 electric blue acara 
1 Honduran red point
And a species of thorichtys?
All males


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Sounds about right...
But, waitaminit! Where did that Electric Blue Acara (EBA) come from?  
I believe you are much better off staying with your original choice, the T-Bar Cichlid, _Amatitlania sajica_ for this crowd, than with the EBA. Totally understand that blue color coordination thing you're working with here. But the EBA just isn't on the same level as those other tough guys.
If you feel like you really have to go with the Acara for this, I would recommend that you at least go with the 'standard' Blue Acara, _Andinoacara pulcher_. The hybridized EBA typically works better when stocked in more peaceful community settings, as the lone, centerpiece Cichlid for the aquarium.


----------



## njb235 (May 7, 2021)

Ahh I see do you think the EBA would get bullied by the others? I was only thinking the eba was more colourful than the sajica so I was wondering what other options there were for more colourful CA cichlids?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes, I believe an EBA will almost certainly get bullied by those tougher, meaner CA Cichlids.  
And yes, the Pearlscale Cichlid, _Hericthys carpintis_ and the Blue Sifter, _A. robertsoni_ - will both show a lot of blue spangling, but those species grow too large for keeping with other Cichlids in your 55 gallon aquarium. So yes, blue color in CA cichlids is a bit scarce.
But, the closely related A. cutteri/A. septemfasciata/A. spilurus line aren't too shabby in coloration,










Dominant, well-kept males in an aquarium will definitely color up, (Breeding coloration is strong bars of almost pure black & white). But even then, your just gonna get shades of that blue coloration with golden yellow, black bars and blush of red on the tail.


----------



## njb235 (May 7, 2021)

Ahh okay I see, another idea I had would be to have a group of two species like the rainbow cichlids and Honduran red points could I do a group of 4 rainbows and 2 Hondurans? Or would the potential breeding cause too much havoc?

Or a group of 3-4 rainbows, 1 Honduran red point, and one aureus cichlid?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Spawning CA Cichlids *ALWAYS* cause problems in community tanks. :roll: 
-
And well, good luck finding the Golden Firemouth, _Thoricthys aureus_. Pretty rare in the hobby... at adult size, those definitely grow out into some really nice-looking Cichlids.










I do like the group of Rainbows with the single HRP and Golden Firemouth for your 55G aquarium.


----------

